# Solved: IE 9 Nothing But A White Screen



## DeftlySpun (Oct 9, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2330 @ 1.60GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 894 Mb
Graphics Card: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family WDDM, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152524 MB, Free - 120713 MB;
Motherboard: CLEVO Co., M540SR
Antivirus: ESET Smart Security 4.0, Updated and Enabled

Hey All,

I just upgraded to IE 9. It will go to and open Yahoo, Facebook, any site I point it at but, displays nothing but a white screen. Any ideas?

Firefox works OK.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Close all Internet Explorer windows

· Go to Control Panel >> Internet Options

· Click the Advanced tab

· At the top , tick the _"Use software rendering instead of GPU rendering"_ option.

· Click OK

· Open Internet Explorer


----------



## DeftlySpun (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow! How cool is that? Ta-da...and it works! pip22, thank so very much.


----------



## mrcpsp5352 (Nov 26, 2011)

I tried that and it did not work for me. Any other ideas?


----------

